# Rep-Cal vs. Zoo-Med Calcium supplements.



## ragnew (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey folks,

I've got a question to ask you guys. I was just looking over some of the information in the stickies on the site and I read that our tegus cannot process the calcium that is obtained via oyster shell. Does anyone have any links that go into detail as to why this is?

The main reason I'm asking is because for years and years I've used Rep-Cal's calcium (both with and without D3) and the Herptivite vitamin/mineral supplement almost exclusively and I've never once had an issue with it.

I've got a ton of all the Rep-Cal supplements on hand and I'd hate to have it all go to waste if I don't need to do so. I'll buy some of the Zoo-Med items if I really need to, but it would be a shame to get rid of all the Rep-Cal items if such wasn't actually needed.

Does anyone have any links or anything that talks about this?

Thanks guys/gals!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 6, 2011)

30 years of tegu breeding says oyster shells don't absorb into the system. I'd go with what bobby hill says.


----------



## ragnew (Sep 6, 2011)

This really isn't about whether or not I trust Bobby Hill. Cause I do for sure. This is more or less about wanting to see why Tegus can't absorb a calcium derived from Oyster shell when almost all other Lizard species seem to thrive off of it (according to all the other research I've seen and my personal experience which is about 20 years with many different species. Columbian Tegus included in the mix).

I guess I was just surprised by this and would really like to see if there was anything out there that talks about it. You know, research and the like. Especially after using the stuff for years and years.

Again, this has exactly ZERO to do with whether or not I trust Bobby Hill.


----------



## ragnew (Sep 7, 2011)

So after thinking about it, I decided to play it safe, and ended up buying some of Zoo-Meds Rept-Cal with and without D3. I think I'll still use the Herptivite as my mineral/vitamin supplement though.

I'll leave the Rep-Cal calcium for my Tribs and the like! Better safe then sorry I figure!


----------



## james.w (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you currently have a tegu?


----------



## ragnew (Sep 7, 2011)

james.w said:


> Do you currently have a tegu?


Yes sir. I just now noticed what was said about the oyster shell calcium however. Had a Columbian for quite sometime as well, and never had any issues with the Rep-Cal calcium line up. Hence why I was asking if there was any other information about it.

I didn't want to take any chances where Brahm (my Extreme Giant) is concerned so decided to snag him his own calcium (The Zoo-Med stuff) and will continue to use the Rep-Cal for my animals that have been on it for years.


----------



## james.w (Sep 7, 2011)

I was asking because for my yearlong I rarely use a calcium supplement. He get a mostly whole prey diet. So if yours is big enough for rats/mice/chicks/chicken necks, I wouldn't sweat the calcium. I used both the zoo med w/o D3 and rep cal w/D3 and haven't seen any negative effects.


----------



## ragnew (Sep 7, 2011)

james.w said:


> I was asking because for my yearlong I rarely use a calcium supplement. He get a mostly whole prey diet. So if yours is big enough for rats/mice/chicks/chicken necks, I wouldn't sweat the calcium. I used both the zoo med w/o D3 and rep cal w/D3 and haven't seen any negative effects.


Cool cool! I guess I freaked myself out a bit hahaha! I've used the stuff for years and years literally and have had Brahm on it for the entire time I've had him (he arrived on 7/19 and hatched 6/27). He's pushing about 20" as of now *and shedding again as I type this * and has definitely taken down a few smaller whole prey items. He seems to have gotten spoiled with the ground turkey and the like though. It takes him ages to actually give in and eat the hoppers and stuff that I lay inside his feeding bin! 

Thanks for all the info James! I'm going to be looking into Chicken Necks next time I'm up at Wallyworld (Walmart)!


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

I recently learned that ground turkey really needs to be supplemented. It's calcium/phosphorus levels are pretty poor, its a good food don't get me wrong I feed it all the time. 

I'm bummed now, I just saw the link with all the info on it but now I can't find it... Heres one from thetegu
http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?10350-Calcium-to-Phosphorus-ratio

I think I'm going to try a primarily whole prey diet and see how that goes. The members who have done it and are doing it seem to have healthy tegus.


----------



## james.w (Sep 7, 2011)

My walmart doesn't have chicken necks, I got mine from a butcher shop.


----------



## ragnew (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh man, that's good to know rhetoricx! Thanks for the information. I think I'll definitely be leaning more towards the whole prey diet as well. And use the ground meat items as a bit of a treat if you will. Learn something new everyday on this site! 

Yeah, I think I'll be having to hit up a butcher shop as well James. My Wallyword had zippo where chicken necks were concerned as well!

Thanks for the info folks!


----------

